# Spell Checker



## pacodemountainside (Feb 4, 2013)

Howdy Makai:

Awhile back I clicked on  speller checker and it lead me to a   sign up for ie spell checker.  It is great!

However, it also hijacked my  browser.  I have tried  various  approaches to getting rid of and all failed.

Today I deleted program  and reset  to original  IE settings, but it is stll hijacking but spell check did not work. So, I  decided to reload  and live with and  both my McAfee and Spy Bot said no way.

While I can use google it is pain.

Are you aware of how this  freebie works and do I have to use their   searcher if I want  spell checker.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 5, 2013)

a bit lost on this post here?

firefox and chrome have built in spellcheckers...i think the latest version of IE does as well?


----------



## pacodemountainside (Feb 5, 2013)

If you look at top right hand  corner there are three "icons". The first is a spell checker.

When I click on it  instead of  spell checking it takes me to  another web  site for  "iespell" download.

When I click on download  my  protection kicks in and says dangerous web site!


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 5, 2013)

pacodemountainside said:


> If you look at top right hand  corner there are three "icons". The first is a spell checker.
> 
> When I click on it  instead of  spell checking it takes me to  another web  site for  "iespell" download.
> 
> When I click on download  my  protection kicks in and says dangerous web site!



That is on your computer - not TUG.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 5, 2013)

Try changing browsers. I.E. is a PITA anyway. See if you get something similar using Firefox or Chrome. Also check settings on your 'protection.' You might be overprotected. Download Web of Trust. It keeps me away from risky sites without restricting useful ones.


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 5, 2013)

vBulletin (the software on which our board runs) contains some integration with IESPELL, a free spell checker that works with the Internet Explorer browser.  The icon looks like this:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But since IESPELL is an addon that only works with Internet Explorer, the board won't even show you the icon in the message composition window if you are using a browser incompatible with IE.

If you don't already have IESPELL installed in your Internet Explorer, when you click on the icon it prompts you to download and install it from www.iespell.com.

Doing a quick web search, I haven't found any indication of IESPELL being implicated with virus transmission.


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 5, 2013)

Malware removal:

Install and run these programs.  No one program catches everything, but together these cover things pretty well:
Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
SuperAntispyware
AdAware
Spybot Search & Destroy

If these don't find it or can't clear it, post in one of these forums for specialized malware removal help:
http://www.spywarewarrior.com/index.php
http://forum.aumha.org/
http://bleepingcomputer.com/
http://www.spywareinfoforum.com/

_Thanks to Daifne, Moderator on Mozillazine forums, for this list._


----------



## easyrider (Feb 5, 2013)

When my laptop took a dump I lost the spell checker on all forums I use. Is there  a way to get it back ? Im using chrome.

Thanks
Bill


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 5, 2013)

easyrider said:


> When my laptop took a dump I lost the spell checker on all forums I use. Is there  a way to get it back ? Im using chrome.
> 
> Thanks
> Bill



A quick Google search for *chrome spell check* came up with these:
http://support.google.com/chrome/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=95604
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/...chrome/jfpdnkkdgghlpdgldicfgnnnkhdfhocg?hl=en


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 5, 2013)

I get the little squiggly red line under all my frequent mis-spellings regardless of which browser I am using. Could this be a function of Windows?


----------



## easyrider (Feb 5, 2013)

Well, I followed the links and enabled the chrome spell checker but when I press the abc check it opens another window. In the past I was able to left click and the corrections were made. 
Then another option appeared to download a spell checker from mypony.com so I bagged it for now.

I do get the red squiggly line now.

Bill


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 6, 2013)

easyrider said:


> Well, I followed the links and enabled the chrome spell checker but when I press the abc check it opens another window. In the past I was able to left click and the corrections were made.
> Then another option appeared to download a spell checker from mypony.com so I bagged it for now.
> 
> I do get the red squiggly line now.
> ...


Unless somebody knowledgeable about Google Chrome comes along here, you might be better off taking this to a Chrome-related forum, like http://productforums.google.com/forum/#!forum/chrome


----------



## ace2000 (Feb 6, 2013)

easyrider said:


> I do get the red squiggly line now.
> 
> Bill



What happens when you right-click the red squiggly line?  On mine, I get a list of suggested replacements.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 6, 2013)

ive always used the red squiggly line as my spellchecker.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 6, 2013)

TUGBrian said:


> ive always used the red squiggly line as my spellchecker.



Me too. Then right click on it, select the choice I want and move on. I just can't remember how I got the red squiggly line under my misspellings. Maybe it just appeared magically one day.

It still doesn't help with to, two, too, and dryer, dryer, and there, they're and their. But it beats the socks off iOS's autocorrect and it's sometimes hilarious corrections.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 6, 2013)

its something thats built into this generation of web browsers (at least firefox has had it for a few versions now)


----------

